# 2011er: Strive vs Torque



## eikee (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Seit ca einem Jahr lese ich kontinuierlich in diesem Forum und konnte eigentlich immer alle Informationen gewinnen ohne selbst einen Thread aufzumachen. Das Ã¤ndert sich heute.

Da ich bald meine 2,5kâ¬ zusammen habe, wollte ich mir nochmal eine letzte Entscheidungshilfe einholen und baue damit auf eure Erfahrung 

Zur Auwahl stehen das Strive ES 8.0 und das Torque Trailflow 7.0 (beide 2,500â¬)


Mein Einsatzgebiet sieht so aus:

-70% Hometrails und Touren in WÃ¤ldern. Bin hier ca 80m Ã¼. NN und die Berge in meiner Umgebung gehen so bis 360m Ã¼ NN.
-15% Bike-Park (bin jedoch blutiger AnfÃ¤nger)
-15% Alpen im Urlaub (geplant ;D )


Eigentlich sprechen die Daten ja fÃ¼r das Strive, da es vom Federweg ausreichen mÃ¼sste, weniger wiegt und die Vario StÃ¼tze hat.
Aber das Trailflow hat eindeutig mehr Reserven zum ruppigeren Fahrstil hin (was sich ja vielleicht bei mir lansgam einstellen kÃ¶nnte; dann zb mehr Bikeparkbesuche etc) und auch die Hammerschmidt macht mich irgendwie an =)

Was ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden will ist, dass ich in einem oder zwei Jahren ein "heftigeres" Bike kaufen muss, weil die Grenzen des Strives ausgereizt sind. Ich weiÃ zwar nicht, wie schnell ich besser werde, aber falls das Trailflow fast genau so *tourentauglich* wie das Strive ist, wÃ¼rde ich schon dazu tendieren.


Zu welchem Bike wÃ¼rdet ihr mir raten? Glaubt ihr, dass sich das etwas  schwerere Trailflow trotz der 170er Float noch so gut uphill treten lÃ¤sst  wie das 2010er Modell mit der 160er Van?


Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## M_Like (15. Oktober 2010)

Strive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Oktober 2010)

Torque


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke als eher Anfänger machst mit dem stabileren *Torque* keinen Fehler, da es insgesamt Fahrfehler besser wegsteckt, als so ein eher graziles Allmountainbike. 
Dafür musst du halt für längere Berge einen Spanngurt mitnehmen und fährst auf den Hometrails allen anderen bergauf hinterher.

Wenn man dann nach ein zwei Jahren besser fährt, kann man dann auch ggfs. wieder abrüsten und dann will man ja eh wieder was neues  ...


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

Strive!

Trailfow ist viel schwerer und die Gabel kann man auch nicht absenken - damit in die Alben? Ne, lass man....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Oktober 2010)

stimmt, mit dem torque fahre ich auch nur sehr ungern durch meine al*b*en...


----------



## tical2000 (15. Oktober 2010)

Als ich mir das Torque vor einem Jahr gekauft habe, hatte ich genau die Einsatzgebiete und Voraussetzungen wie Du. Das Strive gabs damals noch net. Würde aber nach dem Jahr wohl wieder das Torque nehmen. Wenn man mal im Bikepark war kriegt man das Grinsen nicht mehr ausm Gesicht


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2010)

Also wennman gern sowas fährt, dann geht das mit dem Torque wesentlich besser als zB mit nem AM-Bike. Geht aber auch.







Für die Alb würde ich ja auch das Strive empfehlen, fürn Alpencross auch, aber für die Alpen an sich das Torque.
Macht einfach mehr Spass.


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> dann geht das mit dem Torque wesentlich besser als zB mit nem AM-Bike.



Das Strive ist doch ein 160 mm Enduro und kein AM Bike, es wird sich da schon leichter Händeln lassen als das Torque, allein schon des Gewichts wegen. Wenn der Focus jetzt bei über 50% Bikepark liegen würde, dann würde ich auch das Torque nehmen...bei Dir aber das Strive.


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, daß Torque wäre die bessere Wahl, wenn ich mir die ganzen Dellenbilder und Rahmenbrüche der Coladosen Rohre so in das Gedächtnis rufe....
Woher sollen den die 13kg kommen. Auf so einem Trail muss ich halt auch manchmal mein Bike in die Pampa schmeissen und abspringen, ich denke, da sind beim Strive Dellen vorprogrammiert.
Lieber ein Bike mit 15 Kg, daß macht dann aber auch alles bedenkenlos mit.
Optisch würde mir das Strive besser gefallen, der Kamelbuckel ist schon geil, aber ich hätte kein Vertrauen zum Rahmen.


----------



## Dantethr (15. Oktober 2010)

Wo ist der Weg, im Harz? 
http://fotos.piqs.de/d/c/9/d/3/f397af977601552a5913164f1a66d5b5.jpg
Würde das Strive kaufen, es hat einen größeren Einsatzbereich für deine Zwecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (15. Oktober 2010)

Strive ist noch keiner gefahren, aber wenn es den Anpreisungen gerecht wird bei deinem jetzigen Einsatzgebiet bestimmt mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke es kommt auch etwas auf die Vorlieben oder die Fahrweise an. Ich fahre in den Alpen lieber mein 140 am und nicht mein 180 mm. Ok. das wiegt mit 17,5 kg auch etwas mehr als die 16 kg des trailflow. Ich habe mir auch überlegt das trailflow zu holen um nur noch 1 rad mitnehmen zu müssen. letztlich habe ich  aber doch ein strive geordert. Man sitzt beim TF doch weiter Richtung Achse, und selbst hier in der Eifel gibt es steile Rampen. Und da immer einen Gurt anlegen ist mir zu blöd. Wenn du ballern willst, dann kauf das Torque. Hast du spass an technischen Trails und engen Kurven, dann Strive.


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Oktober 2010)

eikee schrieb:


> ... Aber das Trailflow hat eindeutig mehr Reserven zum ruppigeren Fahrstil hin (was sich ja vielleicht bei mir lansgam einstellen könnte; dann zb mehr Bikeparkbesuche etc) und auch die Hammerschmidt macht mich irgendwie an =)
> 
> *Was ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden will ist, dass ich in einem oder zwei Jahren ein "heftigeres" Bike kaufen muss, weil die Grenzen des Strives ausgereizt sind.*




Aus diesem Grund würde ich Dir zum *Torque* raten! Das *FOX*-Fahrwerk ist spitze! Und die Trails wirst du mit dem sicherlich ohne Probleme rauf kommen!


Stehe zur Zeit vor einem ähnlichen Problem: Suche aus ähnlichen Gründen nach einem neuen Bike!  Naja, mal schauen


----------



## philwillfahrn (15. Oktober 2010)

Vor kurzem Stand ich vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung.
Aufs Strive warten oder das 2010er Trailflow.
Meine Absichten zum Fahrstil WAREN ungefähr wie die des Threadstarters.

Habe mich für das Torque entschieden und bereue es nicht.
Und es stimmt: Einmal im Park, und man leckt Blut, schon steigt der Parkanteil prozentual an...
Hier im bergischen Land komme ich mit dem Trailflow bislang alle Anstiege hoch, die ich vorher mit meinem Hardtail auch hoch kam.
Zwar etwas langsamer, aber das ist mir egal.

@Threadstarter: Es kommt mMn darauf an, ob du aus Spaß fährst, oder eher sportliche Absichten hast. Wenn du einfach Spaß am fahren haben willst und es dir egal ist, wie schnell du hoch kommst, nimm ruhig das dickere Bike.
Bergab ist das Trailflow eh spaßiger und ich persönlich bin froh, dass ich jetzt nur noch an meine Grenzen denken muss, wenn ich etwas Neues fahre, nicht mehr an die des Bikes.

Und es ist einfach ein geiles Gefühl, auf so einem dicken rad zu sitzen.

Ps: das muss gesagt sein, quälen wirst du dich in der ersten Zeit auf jeden Fall, es ist einen echte Umgewöhnung, das mjusst du für den Bergab- und Parkspaß in Kauf nehmen.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## eikee (15. Oktober 2010)

Wow. Ihr seid ja alle fleißig 

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!
Noch ein Argument für das Torque wäre der Liefertermin in der 47KW und nicht erst in der 17KW 2011. Ich weiß, man kann im Winter wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht allzu viel fahren, aber ich bin einfach heiß auf ein Bike - ihr kennt das bestimmt  

Ich denke, dass ich mich für das dickere Torque entscheiden werde - nicht zuletzt, weil ich es schon 2010 im Auge hatte. Auch weiß ich nicht, was ich vom *Strive* erwarten kann. Es ist die *erste Generation* und wenn man bedenkt, was beim 2010er Torque (in der Xten Torque-Generation) noch mit dem Wipplager passiert ist...Da gab es ja auch Probleme. Ich hoffe, dass diese ganzen "Kinderkrankheiten" beim Torque besser abgeheilt sind als beim Strive. Das Torque ist meiner Meinung nach einfach das erfahrene Fahrrad. Natürlich durchläuft das Strive auch die üblichen maschinellen Tests, aber so 100%ig mit einem natürlichen Fahrstil vergleichen kann man solche Labortests sicherlich nicht.

Falls ich in den Alpen die Nase voll haben sollte, kann ich mir für die Höhenmeter Touren immer noch ein AM ausleihen. Das wird aus entfernungstechnischen Gründen sowieso nur 1 mal im Jahr vorkommen 

Wieviel Höhenmeter fahrt ihr Torque-Fahrer denn so? Und wie lang sind eure Touren? Das würde mich nochmal interessieren.


----------



## monkey10 (15. Oktober 2010)

eikee schrieb:


> B]tourentauglich[/B]



Wie tourentauglich das Strive mit dem für Canyon neuen Hinterbaukonzept ist, lässt sich erst mit Sicherheit sagen, wenn man es gefahren ist. Auch wenn es ausdrücklich für Touren ausgelegt ist, heißt das noch lange nichts...

Ich bin heuer das Torque Vertride mit Totem in den Alpen testgefahren und habe erstaunt feststellen müssen, dass dieses aufgrund der Geo besser bergauf geht als mein als Enduro vergewaltigter 130/140mm-Tourer von Cube (das aufgrund des Einsatzgebietes mittlererweile auch schon um die 15kg wiegt).

Also IMHO geht das Trailflow mit 170mm sicherlich gut bergauf. Daneben entsteht das hohe Gewicht doch aufgrund des stabilen (und 2530g schweren Drift2.1 LRS). Der ist wahrscheinlich für den Bikepark & Gondeltouren aufgrund der größeren Maulbreite besser geeignet. Dann hat das Trailflow auch noch die Maxxis Ardent (815g/Reifen) - das Strive die leichteren Fat Albert (755g).

Somit hat das Trailflow mit einem leichteren LRS und mit Tourenreifen (FA) fast das Gewicht des Torque Alpinist!

*Torque Trailflow: 15,50kg*

- minus Gewichtsersparnis durch leichten LRS (1650g): -880g
- minus Gewichtsersparnis durch leichtere Reifen (FA): -120g

ergiebt ein *Touren-Trailflow: 14,50kg* (das Alpinist ist mit 14,40kg angegeben!)

*Kann das wirklich sein, dass der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Alpinist und Trailflow (ohne LRS/Reifen) so gering ist?* Immerhin hat das Trailflow:

- Hammerschmidt
- schwere Deore Kassette (nochmals +80g)
- stabileres Cockpit (wird wohl auch etwas schwerer sein?)
- schwerer Sattel (Shiver wiegt ca. +125g mehr als der Carbonio)

Also würde man theoretisch sogar auf ein Gewicht von 14,30g kommen. 

Gut, ich habe den entsprechenden LRS und würde mir ehrlichgesagt für meine Touren auch MM/BB - und Pedale montieren. Aber trotzdem würde das Trailflow nicht wirklich schwerer werden als mein (noch nicht mit dem leichten LRS versehenes) 130/140mm Tourenbike. Und mit diesem machen auch 2000hm Touren mit/ohne lange Tragepassagen bergauf noch Spass.

Aber wenn man das Torque für anspruchsvolle Touren, Bikepark und Gondel-Touren verwendet wären zwei LRS sowieso kein Fehler.

Einziger "Nachteil" des Trailflow bei Touren wäre also die nicht-absenkbare Gabel (Float). Bei alpinen langen Touren fahren ein paar meiner Kollegen auch mit 180mm - und spannen diese bergauf einfach mit einem Spanngurt runter. Bergab sind die 180er verglichen zu ein paar anderen, die mit 150-160mm fahren, kein wirklich sichtbarer Nachteil.

Aber es kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an, was man unter "Mountainbike Touren" versteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe mich jetzt auch für ein Torque entschieden, mein jetztiges AM mit 160/140mm Federweg wiegt auch schon 15,3Kg und damit fahre und trage ich auch schon mal über 3000Hm am Tag.
Ich denke, robuster und ausbaufähiger ist einfach das Torque und in meiner Gewichtsklasse würden die Strive Komponenten eh nicht lange halten, bisher habe ich alle Leichtbauteile kaputtbekommen.
Vielen Dank für diesen Anstoss an den Ersteller und den Austausch der Informationen von allen Anderen.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr mein altes Torque FR (das in XL mit 180er Durolux, stabilen 5050 Pedalen und 2.4er Onzas ca. 16.5kg wiegt) seit 2008 auf Touren bis zu 2000hm. 
Mittlerweile fahre ich aber vieles, was ich mich vor 2 Jahren nur mit Torque getraut hatte, auch wieder mit dem Nerve - das ist halt grad für so lange Bergauf-Bergabtouren doch weniger kräftezehrend. Bis 1500hm reicht die Fitness fürs Torque aber immer noch.


----------



## klueny (15. Oktober 2010)

eikee schrieb:


> Wieviel Höhenmeter fahrt ihr Torque-Fahrer denn so? Und wie lang sind eure Touren? Das würde mich nochmal interessieren.


 
ich hab zwar keinen tacho mit hm-anzeige oder dergleichen, aber ich fahre auch manchmal touren von 70-80km, zwar bin ich dann abends echt am ende, aber man schaffts auf jeden fall!

übrigens, ich stand vor nem knappen jahr vor einer ähnlichen entscheidung und habe mich auch für ein torque entschieden( ich fahre mein playzone auch noch fast in originalaustattung und packe trotzdem so ziehmlich jeden berg  )

ich würd mir da keine sorgen machen, viel langsamer als die AM-Fraktion biste auch net 
bergab geht das teil sowieso super!


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Wo ist der Weg, im Harz?
> http://fotos.piqs.de/d/c/9/d/3/f397af977601552a5913164f1a66d5b5.jpg
> Würde das Strive kaufen, es hat einen größeren Einsatzbereich für deine Zwecke.



Wenn es der Harz ist, könnte es der Kaiserweg sein...erkenne es jetzt aber nicht 100%ig.

Erstmal abwarten wie sich das Strive so in der Realität schlägt...ein neues Modell hat ja erstmal Kinderkrankheiten die in Test's gar nicht auftreten...das 0,9mm Oberrohr etc. wir werden sehen...


----------



## eikee (15. Oktober 2010)

@klueny: na das klingt doch schonmal vielversprechend. Mehr als 80KM zu fahren kann ich mir im Moment auch gar nicht vorstellen. Aber man weiß ja nie wie man sich so entwickelt.  Je öfter man fährt, desto länger hält man auch durch und Kondition ist ja bis in's höchste Alter noch sehr gut trainierbar 

@akastylez: Genau vor diesen Kinderkrankheiten habe ich auch ein bisschen Schiss - deshalb jetzt lieber das ausgereiftere Torque. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wieviel mm Rahmenwandstärke das Tourque an der dünnsten Stelle hat, aber 0,9 beim Strive klingt schon ziemlich dünn. Und eine Bikepark-Freigabe hat das Strive ja auch nicht, oder? Zumindest habe ich davon nie etwas gelesen.


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte auch nen Torque...unkaputtbar  Bikepark mitm Strive würde ich keine Drops aus 3m oder mehr machen....die anderen Dinge sollten kein Problem sein. Ich warte aber auch erstmal ab...wenn bei mir ein Torque, dann wirds das Vertride...hat ja noch Zeit.


----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt das mit den 0,9 mm den?


----------



## the.saint (15. Oktober 2010)

Hat das Strive denn jetzt überhaupt eine offizielle BikePark Zulassung??
Es sollte sich ja angeblich an der Ausstattung orientieren...denke dass das bei den ESX Varianten nicht der Fall ist.
Bei den Varianten mit E2000 Laufradsatz besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit, dass leichter ParkEinsatz freigegeben ist.


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

Nicht das ich wüsste....


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Kaiserweg



nein  - e ckerl ochstieg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Stimmt das mit den 0,9 mm den?



Ja, an der dünnsten Stelle...


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> nein  - e ckerl ochstieg !



*AmKopfKratz* wo ist dat denn gleich nochmal...?

EDIT

Jetzt wo Du es sagt..bei Schirke


----------



## lire89 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Eikee,

hier mal ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht meinerseits. Ich habe mir vor 1,5 Jahren ein 140er Stereo R1 gekauft, mit dem Hintergedanken mehr Federweg für mehr Reserven im Hinblick auf mein wachsendes "Fahrkönnen" und "mir zutrauen".

Heute würde ich mir mehr Federweg zulegen, den bei einigen Drops und Sprüngen ist die Dämpfung am Ende (15% Sag).

Der Spaß beginnt Bergab und dafür ist mein klares und nachhaltiges Votum für das Torque! Denn dein Fahrkönnen wird sich bestimmt deutlich steigern und dann sind 180mm echt top.

Warum nicht gleich über eine Finanzierung für das Torque 9.0 Vertride nachdenken?

Ciao René


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

lire89 schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich über eine Finanzierung für das Torque 9.0 Vertride nachdenken?



Ist auch mein Favorit


----------



## eikee (15. Oktober 2010)

@lire89:  Danke auch für deine Empfehlung. Damit fühle ich mich noch weiter bestärkt und denke, dass ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin. 

Das Vertride würde ich kaufen, wenn es 2,500 kosten würde  Hab mir meine Grenze bei 2,5k gesteckt und das Trailflow passt da wunderbar rein. Wenn ich irgendwann richtig im Leben stehe kann ich mir solch ein Bike immer noch kaufen.

Ich denke, dass das Traillow meine Erwartungen erfüllen wird. Welche Pedale habt ihr an euern Torques? Ich möchte Platform Pedale kaufen. diese NC-17 III für 80 sind mir allerdings ein bisschen zu teuer - aber schön leicht mit ihren 385g/Paar.


----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2010)

Braucht man sowas wirklich? Gewicht ist nicht alles. Und ein lrs mit 1850g sowie slx bringen 1,5 kg weniger und kosten ca. 450â¬


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

Habe die hier http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...ge=2;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2 leicht, stabil und günstig - egal wie Teuer, sind eh nach kürzester Zeit verkratzt..


----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2010)

Die sind aber ihr Geld wert. Kauf dir das Torque. Zum einen ist es ein super Bike, und außerdem musst du dich auch nach dem Kauf gut fühlen. Du hast dich doch eh schon entschieden. ;0)
Und dann kaufst du irgendwann mal einen Satz leichter Laufräder und schon knallst du mit 14 kg Bergauf


----------



## eikee (15. Oktober 2010)

@akastylez: die habe ich mir auch schonmal angeguckt. Der Preis ist ja echt verlockend aber was meinst du mit "in kürzester Zeit verkratzt"? Meinst du damit bloß die negative Einwirkung auf die Optik oder auf die Funktion? Zweiteres wäre mir so ziemlich wumpe 

@Michael140: Jau, habe mich schon entschieden. Ist ja auch einfach ein Klasse Bike. Trotzdem können hier natürlich alle fleißig weiter diskutieren. Kann ja nur helfen ;P
Hast du die NC-17 III oder war das kompliment auf etwas anderes bezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

Schade daß das Trailflow keine Talas hat :-(


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

eikee schrieb:


> @akastylez: die habe ich mir auch schonmal angeguckt. Der Preis ist ja echt verlockend aber was meinst du mit "in kürzester Zeit verkratzt"? Meinst du damit bloß die negative Einwirkung auf die Optik oder auf die Funktion? Zweiteres wäre mir so ziemlich wumpe



Optik - ich fahre viel Technischen Trail (Harz) da geht das ziemlich schnell...funktionieren tun die noch immer gut.


----------



## eikee (15. Oktober 2010)

@akastylez:  Na dann kommen die schonmal mit in die engere Auswahl. THX


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

Oder noch leichter http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...ge=2;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2


----------



## eikee (15. Oktober 2010)

Die kannte ich noch gar nicht. Aber bei Magnesium zucke ich immer ein wenig zusammen. Hab mal Materialkunde gehabt und noch in Erinnerung, dass Magnesium zwar leichter, aber dafür nicht so stabil (Zugfestigkeit oder sowas) wie Aluminium ist. Klar, das sind Bike-Pedale, die getestet werden, aber ich fühle mich auf Alu doch irgendwie wohler als auf dem Pulver-Zeugs  Geschmackssache.


----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre sie auch! Gehen super die Pedale. Aber mag und bikepark ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2010)

Bei h&s habe ich 59 â¬ im laden gezahlt....
Frag doch mal hier im schnÃ¤pchenforum nach


----------



## lire89 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Eikee,

nochmal zum Thema Finanzierung:

Du kannst doch 2000,- anzahlen und die restlichen 1700,- über 12 Monate finanzieren. Die 500,- die du noch Cash hast nimmst du für Pedale, Werkzeug, Luftpumpe und Co.

Groß wirst du von allein, Spaß hast du sofort und auf Jahre hinaus.

So würde ich es machen, wenn ich jetzt an deiner Stelle stehen würde.

Ciao René


P.S.: Ich wünsch dir so oder so viel Spaß mit deinem zukünftigen Bike!


----------



## the.saint (15. Oktober 2010)

die NC17 sind die gleichen wie die Wellgo MG1, die sind in den onlineshops noch günstiger und bei bei ebay direkt aus hongkong noch günstiger...

Und zu den Wellgo kann ich sagen, dass es die recht zügig runterraspelt, fürn Park absolut nich geeignet mMn, die hier verwendete Mg-Legierung ist verdammt weich (von den unzugänglichen Pins ganz zu schweigen)


----------



## eikee (15. Oktober 2010)

jau. das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Ich denke mit Alupedalen so um die 500-600g mach ich nichts verkehrt.

@lire89: Danke für die Tips, aber ich kaufe mir nichts auf Pump  Das Trailflow wirds sicherlich auch tun.


----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2010)

also ich wÃ¼rde auch das Alpinist nehmen. das vertride ist fÃ¼r 700 â¬ mehr nicht besser. und xtr ist nicht gerade langlebig und ich finde es hat im park nix zu suchen. aber stimmt schon. das trailflow ist nicht schlecht, aber der lrs wiegt 2,5kg. da sind die 1,8 kg vom alpinist schon spÃ¼rbar besser. und rotierende masse ist nichst zu unterschÃ¤tzen. also wenn es mÃ¶glich ist, dann warte noch aufs weihnachtsgeld und kauf das alpinist. die hammersch. ist bestimmt verlockend, aber hat auch einige nachteile


----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2010)

Habe mir die geodaten noch mal angesehen. vielleicht ist das torque doch nicht weniger verspielt. es hat nahezu einen identischen radstand und kettenstreben.
vielleicht sollte ich mir doch ein alpenist kaufen?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2010)

Die rotierende Masse der Crossmax SX ist aber v.A. durch die Aluspeichen und die leichten Naben erreicht - die Felge an sich wiegt nur 70 gramm weniger, also hast du nur 140gramm die aussen bewegt werden. Das spürt man kaum. 

Mit Crossmax SX würde ich keine harten Trails oder Park fahren, das wär mir zu schade - zum Kaputtmachen sind die SUN MTX33 doch genau richtig.

Das Strive ist für AX und Hometrails sicher ok, denn es hat ja einen FLASCHENHALTER


----------



## kreet (15. Oktober 2010)

edit: vergesst es  . er meinte was anderes


----------



## monkey10 (15. Oktober 2010)

eikee schrieb:


> Ich möchte Platform Pedale kaufen. diese NC-17 III für 80 sind mir allerdings ein bisschen zu teuer - aber schön leicht mit ihren 385g/Paar.



Habe mir diese Pedale vor kurzem gekauft und bereits bei ein paar sehr technischen alpinen Hochtouren getestet.

Bin sehr zufrieden. Hatte bisher die Wellgo D10 Kombipedale, mit denen ich fast 3 Jahre sehr zufrieden war. Bergauf habe ich aber trotz technischen/steilen und lange Uphills mit den Supin III keine wirklichen Nachteile zu Klickpedalen verspürt und bergab deutlich mehr Grip.

Wiegen tun sie aber 399g. Manche Online-Shops geben leider ein falsches Gewicht an. Angeblich sind haben die Sudpin III doch andere Lager als die sehr ähnlichen (baugleichen?) Wellgo...


----------



## decline (15. Oktober 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=216967&page=56
bitte, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (15. Oktober 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ja, an der dünnsten Stelle...




0,9mm an der dicksten wenn ich mich nicht gewaltig irre, daher ja die dicken rohre oder


----------



## the.saint (15. Oktober 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> 0,9mm an der dicksten wenn ich mich nicht gewaltig irre, daher ja die dicken rohre oder



er meint damit die dünnste wandstärke! der rohre beträgt 0,9mm

du meinst mit dickste stelle den rohrdurchmesser!, was nicht der wandstärke entspricht.


----------



## HubbyXC (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

hab das bis hier hin gespannt gelesen. wollte nur meinen senf zu den wandstärken vom strive dazu geben. die dicke is nicht das wichtigstiste. die alu-lg ist wichtig. ich bau flugzeuge und unsere außenhaut ist 0,4 bis 0,6 mm dick und trotzdem stabil. so das wars dann schon wieder von mir.


----------



## decline (15. Oktober 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> 0,9mm an der dicksten wenn ich mich nicht gewaltig irre, daher ja die dicken rohre oder



der durchmesser der rohre gibt den canyon-rahmen (allgemein ausgedrückt) die enorme steifigkeit. dadurch sind dünnere wandstärken drinnen. 

saint" data-source="post: 7661265"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> er meint damit die dünnste wandstärke! der rohre beträgt 0,9mm



die dünnste wandstärke des oberrohrs beträgt 0,9mm



HubbyXC schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab das bis hier hin gespannt gelesen. wollte nur meinen senf zu den wandstärken vom strive dazu geben. die dicke is nicht das wichtigstiste. die alu-lg ist wichtig. ich bau flugzeuge und unsere außenhaut ist 0,4 bis 0,6 mm dick und trotzdem stabil. so das wars dann schon wieder von mir.




schon klar! ein flugzeug wird ja schließlich nicht darauf ausgelegt, dass es mal umfällt und auf einen stein knallt 
aushalten tuts der rahmen natürlich, sonst wäre er nicht so konstruiert. es stellt sich nur die frage, ob man bei einem enduro bike wirklich so extrem auf leichtbau schaut... mir wärs lieber, wenn der rahmen 100g mehr hätte und dafür einiges aushält 
aber die entscheidung strive/torque fällt erst ein ein paar wochen bei mir... kann also noch abwägen


----------



## HubbyXC (15. Oktober 2010)

ja das stimmt auch wieder. aber es passieren ähnlichen sachen mit so nem flieger und vor allem mit den piloten. aber das ist ein anderes thema. wie dick ist dann die wandstärke beim torque?


----------



## kalama (15. Oktober 2010)

das frage ich mich auch...und dazu gibts komischerweise keine angaben.

was soll diese wandstärkendiskussion?? ein liteville mk8 wiegt mit 140er wippen 2347g ohne dämpfer und gilt als absolut steif und stabil. lass es mit 160er wippen ein bißchen mehr sein das ändert allerdings nichts am rohrsatz. 
der strive-rahmen wiegt 2850g ohne dämpfer und alle schreien "coladose"...hauptsache dat ding is stabil!!!

der 301 mk8 ist 500g leichter!!!!!! also quasi ein "alufolie"-rahmen und schaut euch mal die videos von "525Rainer" an und was der mit seinem 301 anstellt. scheint unzerstörbar?!
also alles relativ...


----------



## 2slow4U (15. Oktober 2010)

HubbyXC schrieb:


> ...wie dick ist dann die wandstärke beim torque?



Wer sägt sein's mal eben auf und misst nach?


----------



## decline (16. Oktober 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> was soll diese wandstärkendiskussion??



sag das bitte dem oberrohr meines "MRs".


----------



## mamo80 (16. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7661265"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> er meint damit die dünnste wandstärke! der rohre beträgt 0,9mm
> 
> du meinst mit dickste stelle den rohrdurchmesser!, was nicht der wandstärke entspricht.


 

ahh jez versteh ichs!  

wie ich bereits in anderen threads geschrieben hab gfällt mir das strive sehr gut, aber zum glück hab ich ein funktionierendes bike (mit Flaschenhalter ) und stehe nicht vor der Entscheidung Strive oder Torque. 

wenn ich jetzt aktuell ein bike bräuchte würd ich wohl das torque nehmen und mir vom christkind einen leichten LRS wünschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (16. Oktober 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> der 301 mk8 ist 500g leichter!!!!!! also quasi ein "alufolie"-rahmen und schaut euch mal die videos von "525Rainer" an und was der mit seinem 301 anstellt. scheint unzerstörbar?!
> also alles relativ...



Rainers 301 hat aber auch bereits ne fette Delle.
Ich bleib dabei, ein Endurorahmen sollte nicht gleich eindellen, wenn er bei entsprechendem Einsatz mal auf den Fels geschmissen wird.


----------



## G.Heim (16. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man gerne bastelt gibts auch folgende preisgünstige Möglichkeit:

So habe ich es gemacht:

Torque Playzone für 1900,- gekauft
Die schweren Teile: Gabel, Laufräder, Kurbel,... für 600,- vertickert.
Neue Talas 180 für 950,- dazugekauft (den Laden nenne ich nicht, auch nicht per PIN)
Leichte Laufräder mit ZTR Flow gebastelt.
Leichte Kurbel mit 20/32 oder 20/36  

ca 14 KG mit Muddy Mary und Fat Albert.

Damit gehen auch Touren über 2000 Hm, Alpencross und Bikepark.
Ein Rad für alles, gut und preiswert.


Wäre das Strive schon vor einem halben Jahr zu kaufen gewesen, hätte ich mich wohl für das Strive, als ein Bike für alles, entschieden.
Jetzt, nachdem ich das Torque länger gefahren bin, würde ich nicht mehr tauschen. Wem das halbe Kilo weniger Rahmengewicht mit Dämpfer vom Strive und der Flaschenhalter wichtig ist, der soll das Strive nehmen. Über die Stabilität der Bikes würde ich mir keine Geadanken machen. Das war Aufgabe der Entwickler.
Stabil sind beide Bikes.


----------



## akastylez (16. Oktober 2010)

G.Heim schrieb:


> (den Laden nenne ich nicht, auch nicht per PIN)



Seine PIN sollte man sowieso niemandem verraten


----------



## G.Heim (16. Oktober 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Seine PIN sollte man sowieso niemandem verraten


Das war der absichtlich eingebaute Fehler.
Gratuliere. Fehler sofort gefunden.
PS: Alter Lehrerwitz.


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2010)

Spaß muss sein


----------



## fussmensch (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe hier vor ein paar Monaten einen ausführlichen Test zum Trailflow geschrieben. Vielleicht hilft er Dir ja bei Deiner Entscheidung. 
Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle überlegen ob Dein Hauptaugenmerk auf Bergab und überall hochkommen liegt oder auf ausgedehnten Touren mit Gleichberechtigung Bergauf-Bergab.
Das Trailflow ist bergauf nicht gerade Wieselflink, macht das aber in meinen Augen bergab locker wieder gut. 
Weiniger wird es bei mir nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (19. Oktober 2010)

Weshalb haben die Strive Top-Modelle (9.0 / SL) mit den Easton Haven eigentlich All-Mountain Laufräder? 
Wären die stabileren Easton Havoc dem Einsatzzweck Enduro nicht viel angemessener gewesen? Das Paar ist zusammen genau 100 Gramm schwerer, also das ist bei solch einem Rad, bei dem es nicht um Sekunden am Berg (hoch) geht, ziemlich vernachlässigbar.  Der UVP ist gleich. Ok, die Optik ist nicht so Hammer wie bei den Haven, aber das kann doch eigentlich kein Grund sein???


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2010)

Wie groß ist der Preisunterschied zwischen den beiden?


----------



## jazzist (19. Oktober 2010)

Laut Easton Homepage:
Haven: 900 $
Havoc: 900 $
Differenz: 0$


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm...das ist dann mal wieder die Logic von Canyon...genau wie am Alpi ne getravelte 180er auf 170mm zu verbauen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (19. Oktober 2010)

Weiss eigentlich jemand die Innenweite der Felgen der E2000?


----------



## paradisoinferno (19. Oktober 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Weiss eigentlich jemand die Innenweite der Felgen der E2000?



21 mm


----------



## jazzist (20. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7659892"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Hat das Strive denn jetzt überhaupt eine offizielle BikePark Zulassung??


Ja! Mail von Canyon:
"Alle Modelle unserer Strive Serie sind für den Bikepark freigegeben."


----------



## SLXDriver (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab mir das Vertride gekauft von 10...
Ich wollte ein Tourentaugliches bike (14kg), jedoch eins, mit dem ich alles mitnehmen kann ohne irgendwelche Bedenken zu haben.
Jetzt war ich 2 mal im Bikepark und hab keinen Bock mehr auf irgendwelche Berge hochtreten ;D ;D ;D

90 Km mit 1000 HM bin ich mit dem Ding auch schon gefahren, gleich bei der Ersten Probefahrt, sobald du dich an die neue Sitzhaltung gewöhnt hast geht das ding gut ab, manchmal träum ich aber doch noch von ner abgsenkbaren Totem ...


----------



## Michael140 (23. Oktober 2010)

so, die Probefahrt mit dem Strive 9 wäre dann mal gemacht. Ein super schönes Rad, aber ich kaufe mit dann doch ein Torque Alpinist. Ich direkten Vergleich war das Aplinis von 2010 für mich stimmiger.


----------



## akastylez (23. Oktober 2010)

Was war ausschlaggebend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GER-KA-Biker (24. Oktober 2010)

Kann man bei Canyon nur auf dem "Parkplatz" oder auch im Gebirge Probe fahren?


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. Oktober 2010)

HubbyXC schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab das bis hier hin gespannt gelesen. wollte nur meinen senf zu den wandstärken vom strive dazu geben. die dicke is nicht das wichtigstiste. die alu-lg ist wichtig. ich bau flugzeuge und unsere außenhaut ist 0,4 bis 0,6 mm dick und trotzdem stabil. so das wars dann schon wieder von mir.




Hast du denn schon mal Spanten und Stringer in einem Canyon Rahmen gesehen ?


----------



## Michael140 (24. Oktober 2010)

Mir war der Hinterbau zu weich und mit zu wenig endprogression. Das Handling war beim Torque genauso gut. Z.B waren bunny Hoppe mit dem Torque wesentlich höher und einfacher. Testen im Gelände ist nicht erlaubt. Aber ich kenn die Jungs und durfte ohne aufsicht mal um Haus fahren


----------



## akastylez (24. Oktober 2010)

Ah...welche Strives haben sie denn jetzt da?


----------



## Michael140 (24. Oktober 2010)

Das 7 und 9 hs in m. Vielleicht hätte ich das 7ner mit Monarch noch mal testen sollen. Da der ja angeblich überdämpft, konnte er super passen. Aber das nadellager ist echt geil!


----------



## akastylez (24. Oktober 2010)

Wir wollen demnächst auf mal hin...ich habe das Vertride im Auge...ich hoffe nur das es ein Druckfehler auf der Page ist mit den Kettenblättern und es vorne ein 36er hat, Touren wollte ich damit schon...


----------



## _CANYON_BIKER_ (24. Oktober 2010)

haben sie das torque trailflow in M da??


----------



## Pitbull75 (24. Oktober 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wir wollen demnächst auf mal hin...ich habe das Vertride im Auge...ich hoffe nur das es ein Druckfehler auf der Page ist mit den Kettenblättern und es vorne ein 36er hat, Touren wollte ich damit schon...



Hi,
willst du deinen Fuhrpark vergrößern??

Gruß Kai


----------



## _CANYON_BIKER_ (24. Oktober 2010)

ich wollte demnächst au mal nach koblenz, das trailflow mal probefahren. xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (24. Oktober 2010)

ruft besser dort an und fragt nach ob sie schon die neuen bikes haben. noch ist kein trailflow da. aber täglich kommt neue ware


----------



## akastylez (24. Oktober 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hi,
> willst du deinen Fuhrpark vergrößern??
> 
> Gruß Kai



Klar  man muss sich ja steigern...hätte mir auch letztes jahr schon das vertride geholt wenn es ne absenkbare Gabel gehabt hätte!


----------



## TheTrailSailor (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte die selbe entscheidung vor einem jahr. hab mich fuers torque alpinist entschieden. jetzt hab ich mir gerade einen DH bike gekauft weil das alpinist im park und in shuttle revieren schon an seine grenzen stoesst. 

wenn man allerdings nur selten und nicht gerade auf den ruppigsten DH strecken in parks unterwegs ist, taugt das Alpinist als sehr guter allrounder.

dennoch ist meiner meinung nach in dieser kategorie kein kompromiss moeglich. was auf dauer taugt ist ein leichtes, schnelles enduro mit man sehr gut touren fahren kann, aber auch zuegig bergab (zB Strive, oder lieber das orginal davon: Commencal Meta 55) und ein freerider oder DH bike fuers richtig heftige als zweit-waffe.


----------



## Michael140 (24. Oktober 2010)

Das neue Alpinist hat ja 170mm. Die sollten auch im Park reichen. Ich hab hier auch mal gelesen das man aus den 170 ganz leicht 180mm machen kann. Aber keine Ahnung wie


----------



## TheTrailSailor (24. Oktober 2010)

meins hat noch die 160mm Talas was eine leicht schlechte balance im fahrwerk kreiert. ab gesehen davon davon ist die talas zu unsensibel um auf fiesen strecken mit DH bikes mit zu halten....

finde ich


----------



## akastylez (24. Oktober 2010)

Vorne 160 und hinten 180..habe mich auch immer gewundert wat dat soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTrailSailor (24. Oktober 2010)

das geht schon gut fuer enduro sachen, nur fuer freeride DH merkt man dass der hinterbau taugt und die gabel nicht wirklich...


----------



## Michael140 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ist die talas unsensibler als zb ne float?


----------



## akastylez (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Float ist das selbe wie die Talas bloß das man die nicht absenken kann.Sonst selbes Prinzip.Die Vanilla hat ne Stahlfeder.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ist die talas unsensibler als zb ne float?



Ohne die Float zu kennen würde ich sagen Talas hat mehr Dichtungen = mehr Reibung innen = unsensibler. 
Den Freeridetestern hatte die 180er Float gefallen.


----------



## akastylez (25. Oktober 2010)

Also zur 160er Talas RC2 muss ich mal sagen, daß Sie am Anfang recht schlecht angesprochen hat - im Laufe der Zeit jedoch (nach einer gewissen Einfahrzeit) hat Sie immer besser angesprochen. 

Frage mal an die 2010er Vertride Piloten, wie klappt es denn mit der 180er Totem bergauf bei sehr steilen Rampen?


----------



## TheTrailSailor (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mehrere Gabeln getestet (alle hatten schon ein Touren hinter sich):

36 Talas: ziemlich unsensibel - eher eine AM Gabel
36 Float: sensibeler, hat mir gut gefallen
32 Van: aehnlich wie Float, doch noch einiges linearer dafuer schwerer (wuerde eher die Float nehmen)
Lyrik: als Coil Variante mit Mission Control von allen die beste. aber selbst die Dual Air Version spricht besser an als die Talas


----------



## Wurzelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

TheTrailSailor schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrere Gabeln getestet (alle hatten schon ein Touren hinter sich):
> 
> 36 Talas: ziemlich unsensibel - eher eine AM Gabel
> 36 Float: sensibeler, hat mir gut gefallen
> ...



Eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich nur auf Float und Talas vorweisen, beides in 32mm, der Rest ist angelesenes Wissen aus dem Forum. Die Float habe ich auch schon selber überholt, weiss also wie sie von innen aussieht. 

Die Float hat neben den Abstreifern eigentlich nur einen nennenswerten Dichtring, den der Luftkammer. Der sitzt bei mir recht straff und hat deutliches Losbrechmoment, das man auch im zusammengebauten Zustand spüren kann. Insgesamt spricht sie aber recht sensibel an. Dürfte aber gerne besser sein  Eine Talas mit ihren zusätzlichen Dichtungen kann konstruktionsbedingt einfach nicht so sensiebel sein, wie eine Float.

Die Dämpfung läuft bei mir noch über offenes Ölbad, d.h. ich schmiere mit Gabelöl. Bei Fit hätte ich die Schmierung auf Motoröl umgestellt. Rock Shox User machen dies häufig und vermelden spürbar verbessertes Ansprechverhalten. Gut geschmiert sollte eine Lyrik Solo Air mindestens so gut gehen, wie eine Float. 

Dual Air kenne ich nur bei der Revelation, oder meinst Du 2-Step (Talas-ähnliche Absenkung)? Bei der 2-Step ist die Zuverlässigkeit offenbar ein größeres Thema als das Ansprechverhalten  

Ich werde beim Strive erst mal die Talas drinlassen, um auszuprobieren, wann und wie oft ich die Absenkung wirklich brauche. Eigentlich zieht es mich nämlich zur Lyrik Solo Air mit DH Kartusche. Für lange Bergaufstücke kann man ja die Spanngurtlösung nehmen. Wenn der Hinterbau wirklich die von Michael140 beschriebene Charakteristik hat, passt die wahrscheinlich viel besser zu dem Hobel.   

Schau'mer mal.


----------



## Wurzelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Also zur 160er Talas RC2 muss ich mal sagen, daß Sie am Anfang recht schlecht angesprochen hat - im Laufe der Zeit jedoch (nach einer gewissen Einfahrzeit) hat Sie immer besser angesprochen.
> 
> Frage mal an die 2010er Vertride Piloten, wie klappt es denn mit der 180er Totem bergauf bei sehr steilen Rampen?



Mit Spanngurt sicher kein Problem. Weniger Gewicht bei voller Sensibilität bergab. Ist halt keine Lösung für kurze Gegenanstiege.


----------



## TheTrailSailor (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich meinte 2-Step. Hab die nur kurz gefahren deshalb weiss ich von Zuverlaessigkeit nichts, aber generell bin ich der Meinung das ein guter, progressiver Hinterbau besser ist als die meist schlecht funktionierenden Absenkfedergabeln. Beim Torque wiederrum ist der Hinerbau soooo degressiv und sackt so krass weg (auch mit 200PSI Plattform) dass man ohne Absenkung kaum steileres dauerhaft hochkommt.

Freund von mir hat die Lyrik SA DH von bike-components.de zum schnaeppchen preis bekommen und ist total happy. Mittlerweile bin ich auch ueberzeugt: "Rockshox rocks, Fox Shox sucks!"


----------



## Michael140 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben soll. Ich hatte das Gefühl das mich das Torque beim abdrücken zum Bunnyhopp mehr unterstützt als das Strive. Hätte nicht gedacht das der dämpfer vom Torque noch degressiver sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (25. Oktober 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> ...Die Float hat neben den Abstreifern eigentlich nur einen nennenswerten Dichtring, den der Luftkammer. Der sitzt bei mir recht straff und hat deutliches Losbrechmoment, das man auch im zusammengebauten Zustand spüren kann. Insgesamt spricht sie aber recht sensibel an. Dürfte aber gerne besser sein  *Eine Talas mit ihren zusätzlichen Dichtungen kann konstruktionsbedingt einfach nicht so sensiebel sein*, wie eine Float.



Hmm.. liest man leider immer wieder. Habe bisher auch nur ausgiebige RockShox-ErFAHRungen, aber eigentlich auch recht zufrieden mit den Air-Varianten (Reba Dual, Revelation Team Dual, Lyrik DH Solo).

Aufgefallen ist mir, dass bei meiner Gewichtsklasse bei der Revelation 150mm zB 145-160psi empfohlen sind, während bei der Talas/Float 180mm - Gabel ein Druck von ca. 70psi.

Kann man dadurch schließen, dass die Fox Luftgabeln eine kleinere Lufkammer haben und vielleicht dadurch eine stärkere Progression? Kann dies auch zusammenhängen mit einer "schlechteren" Performance der Talas Gabeln, die ihr beschrieben habt????



Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Die Dämpfung läuft bei mir noch über offenes Ölbad, d.h. ich schmiere mit Gabelöl. Bei Fit hätte ich die Schmierung auf Motoröl umgestellt. Rock Shox User machen dies häufig und vermelden spürbar verbessertes Ansprechverhalten. Gut geschmiert sollte eine Lyrik Solo Air mindestens so gut gehen, wie eine Float....



Meinst du damit eine regelmäßige Gabelpflege der Tauchrohre (ein paar Tropfen rauf und einfedern/abschwischen) od. eine Pflege mit lösen des Dichtrings bzw zerlegen der Gabel?

Die Lyrik DH SoloAir MiCo 170mm hab ich übrigens sehr fein gefunden . Sollte diese wirklich spürbar besser sein als Float/Talas 170/180er Gabeln?



TheTrailSailor schrieb:


> ...generell bin ich der Meinung das ein guter, progressiver Hinterbau besser ist als die meist schlecht funktionierenden Absenkfedergabeln. *Beim Torque wiederrum ist der Hinerbau soooo degressiv und sackt so krass weg (auch mit 200PSI Plattform) dass man ohne Absenkung kaum steileres dauerhaft hochkommt.*



Auf welches Torque beziehst du deine Aussage?

Habe das Vertride 2010 mit Totem in Saalbach einen vollen Tag gefahren. Waren zwar bergauf unter 1000hm, aber selbst bei knackigen Bergwegerln ist mir die Absenkung nicht abgegangen.

Das "Versacken im FW" ist eine generelle 4-Gelenker-Problematik, v.a. wenn man den Dämpfer gern weich abstimmt.

Ist bei meinem Trailbike sehr sehr lästig (wobei viel schlimmer als beim Torque) und selbst bei einer weichen Abstimmung des hochgelobten LV301MK8 160mm sackt der Hinterbau durch...


----------



## TheTrailSailor (25. Oktober 2010)

beim Torque 8.0 Alpinist. Ich fahre am liebsten 40% sag aber das geht nicht wenn man mal steil oder ruppig bergauf will. Da pump ich dann immer den Daempfer auf 30% sag. Das problem hat man (bzw hab ich) auf dem specialized enduro sB nicht.

letztendlich ist es schon bergauf fahrbar und das sehr gut fuer ein bike mit 180mm federweg am heck. ich sehne mich nur ein bisschen nach einem sportlicheren endurp a la commencal meta...


----------



## Wurzelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> [...]
> Meinst du damit eine regelmäßige Gabelpflege der Tauchrohre (ein paar Tropfen rauf und einfedern/abschwischen) od. eine Pflege mit lösen des Dichtrings bzw zerlegen der Gabel?
> 
> Die Lyrik DH SoloAir MiCo 170mm hab ich übrigens sehr fein gefunden . Sollte diese wirklich spürbar besser sein als Float/Talas 170/180er Gabeln?
> [...]



Die Standrohre (nicht aber die Tauchrohre) bekommen auch manchmal ein bißchen Öl ab, aber das ist eher zur Pflege der Abstreifer. Bis in die Gabel dringt das nicht vor. 

Ich sprach von dem Öl in der Gabel, welches die Buchsen schmiert. Bei RS und Fox mit Fit ist der Ölkreislauf der Dämpfung von dem Öl, das die Buchsen schmiert getrennt. Bei mir müssen sich Dämpfung und Schmierung das Öl im rechten Bein der Gabel teilen.


----------



## monkey10 (25. Oktober 2010)

TheTrailSailor schrieb:


> beim Torque 8.0 Alpinist. Ich fahre am liebsten 40% sag aber das geht nicht wenn man mal steil oder ruppig bergauf will. Da pump ich dann immer den Daempfer auf 30% sag. Das problem hat man (bzw hab ich) auf dem specialized enduro sB nicht.
> 
> letztendlich ist es schon bergauf fahrbar und das sehr gut fuer ein bike mit 180mm federweg am heck.



Oha.. das gleiche Problem hab ich bei meiner (eigentlich tourentauglicher als das Alpinist) Trailrakete. Fahre auch einen sehr großen SAG, der sich im steilen bergauf bei offenen Dämpfer ins unermessliche steigert 

Grund ist aber eigentlich jener, dass ich die Geo meines Tourers mit 130mm FW bergabtauflicher machen will. Der SAG wird ja im steilen bergab wesentlich geringer. Dass dies auch beim 180mm Torque notwendig ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht... Kann das deshalb sein, weil du eine 160er Gabel in deinem Alpinist hast und der Hinterbau in "weicherer" Einstellung besser harmoniert???* Hast du die 40% SAG im Ebenen gemessen - im Sitzen od. im Stehen?*

Ich hab zB in der Ebene im Sitzen einen SAG von 40%, der im Stehen jedoch (Grundstellung) auf 30-31% sinkt. Bergauf leider mit offenen Dämpfer steigt

Mit Propedal hab auch aber nur knapp über 20% SAG, geht also dann wesentlich besser bergauf von der Geo. Grip ist natürlich nicht so optimal mit Propedal.

Für wirklich lange und techn. Uphills senke ich noch meine Gabel ab und stelle den VRO auf lang. Wenn ich dann noch den Dämpfer mit 2bar mehr aufpumpe, hab ich ein optimales Uphill-Bike. Ist aber alles doch etwas aufwändig. Eigentlich habe ich gehofft, mir diese Prozedur bei dem 2011er Apinist mit Talas (und notfalls Propedal) zu sparen.

Zu deinem Alpinist:
*Hast du die Schwierigkeiten beim Uphill trotz Absenkung auf 100mm mit der Talas und Propedal????*

Dann wäre ja das 2011 noch schlechter bergauf, da die Gabel "nur" auf 130mm absenkbar

*Was fährst du für eine Vorbaulänge?*



TheTrailSailor schrieb:


> ich sehne mich nur ein bisschen nach einem sportlicheren endurp a la commencal meta...



könntest du das etwas ausführen? Was für einen Nachteil hat das Tork gegenüber einen Speci Enduro bzw Meta?

Kann doch nicht wirklich der Uphill sein (das Meta soll da ja eher schlecht gehen, das Speci 2010 nur mit Propedal).



Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Die Standrohre (nicht aber die Tauchrohre) bekommen auch manchmal ein bißchen Öl ab, aber das ist eher zur Pflege der Abstreifer



Hoppala.. Flüchtigkeitsfehler meinerseits


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2010)

.....


----------



## TheTrailSailor (25. Oktober 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> 1. Hast du die 40% SAG im Ebenen gemessen - im Sitzen od. im Stehen?
> 
> 2. Mit Propedal hab auch aber nur knapp über 20% SAG, geht also dann wesentlich besser bergauf von der Geo. Grip ist natürlich nicht so optimal mit Propedal.
> 
> ...



danke erstmal fuer deine ausfuerhliche antwort!

1. 40% sitzend in der ebene. mittlerweile fahr ich generell ein bisschen mehr druck, etwa 35% sag mit platform auf maximum wenns bargauf geht. das langt fuer die trails die ich damit fahre. in letzter zeit sind auch 40% sag zu wenig druck wenn ich drops fahre.

2./3. mit propedel gehts dann schon bergauf. wenns wurzeliger ist muss man mit den pedalen halt ein bisschen mehr aufpassen. aber ganz ehrlich, das bike ist nicht fuer schwierige bergauf trails, deshalb schiebe ich auch einmal mehr als mit meiner alten AM Rakete. Lange Aspahlt anstiege die nicht so steil sind (wie die meisten alpenpaesse) sind kein Problem, im gegenteil, sie sind ziemlich gemuetlich in der entspannten sitzposition. man muss nur zeit mitbringen und nicht so viel im wiegetritt fahren 

ich benutz die 100mm variante fast nie weil dann die talas eine ganz komische federkennlinien aufweisst (aus ziemlich wenig sag vorne (im sitzen) wird ploetzlich sehr viel. d.h. wenn ich auf 100mm absenke, fahre ich automatisch mit 60-70mm und dann hat das rad eine sehr starke imbalance. mit der neuen talas ist das schon gut. weniger als 130mm brauchst du nicht.

in weiterer punkt den ich noch nicht ausgefuehrt habe (bitte mach nicht den selben fehler): ich habe mir eine KindShox sattelstuetze gekauft. ohne nachzudenken eine gekroepfte obwohl normalerweise keine gekroepfte dran ist. das bringt noch mehr gewicht nach hinten.

4. ich fahre einen 60mm vorbau und einen M rahmen mit 185cm koerpergroesse. haette eigentlich L kaufen sollen (laut canyon), wollte aber ein kuerzeres wendigeres rad bergab haben. das funktioniert super, hindert aber weiter das bergauf fahren.

5. ich wollte mich nicht uebers torque beschweren, das ding ist echt klasse fuer leute die, wie gesagt, bergauf kommen wollen (dennoch nicht super-technisch) und bergab unbegrenzt spass haben wollen. dafuer hab ichs mir auch letztes jahr gekauft. 

jetzt fahr ich allerdings viel mehr im park und DH als geplant und hab deshalb gerade ein DH bike gekauft. in der kombination wuerde ich mir halt wuenschen ein etwas leichteres, weniger freeridiges enduro zu haben (weil ich ja bergab perfekt ausgeruestet bin). und dafuer finde ich das meta 55 carbon sehr geil und das enduro auch (freund hat eins selbst gebaut, mit sehr AM tauglicher ausstattung.)

ich wollte nur meine erfahrungen schildern. wer ein bikes fuer touren und dh strecken sucht, dem rate ich aus meiner erfahrung die haende von "faulen kompromissen" zu lassen. dann ist ein DH und ein AM/Enduro besser.


----------



## monkey10 (25. Oktober 2010)

TheTrailSailor schrieb:


> ich wollte mich nicht uebers torque beschweren, das ding ist echt klasse fuer leute die, wie gesagt, bergauf kommen wollen (dennoch nicht super-technisch) und bergab unbegrenzt spass haben wollen. dafuer hab ichs mir auch letztes jahr gekauft...ich wollte nur meine erfahrungen schildern



ich hab´s eh nicht als beschwerde sondern als interessanten erfahrungsbericht verstanden 

ist schon interessant, dass die pedale bei wurzeltrails beim treten hängenbleiben können . stell dir vor du fährst ein speci. deren tretlager sind weitaus tiefer...



TheTrailSailor schrieb:


> wer ein bikes fuer touren und dh strecken sucht, dem rate ich aus meiner erfahrung die haende von "faulen kompromissen" zu lassen. dann ist ein DH und ein AM/Enduro besser.



zu meinem einsatzbereich:
ich fahre jetzt immer mehr anspruchsvolle touren im mittelgebirge und alpen. dazu sind 1-3 bikeurlaube geplant (gardasee, saalbach usw).

bikepark wird und soll vermehrt dazu kommen. da es aber in die richtigen berge nicht weiter ist, und die steige/wanderwege anspruchsvoller als der nächste bikepark, wird der fokus weiter im tourenbereich liegen.

bin zur zeit mit einem zu einem enduro vergewaltigten tourer (150/130) mit 56cm Sattelrohr unterwegs. das hat mittlererweile auch schon 15kg gewogen und ich bin bergab immer wieder an die grenzen des bikes gestossen. vieles ist möglich aber einfach gefährlicher als bei meinen kollegen mit ihren 160-180mm bikes. und bergauf ist meines eigentlich auch nicht besser als die langhubigeren.

der fokus liegt einfach bergab und ich will was neues mit einer anderen geo (agil durch kurze kettenstreben/radstand, flacher lenkwinkel, niedrige überstandshöhe) und steiferen gabel. federweg muss nicht wirklich 180 sein, aber ich bin schon viele bikes (auch Speci Enduro, LV301&901, Remedy uvm) testgefahren und hab mich eigentlich am torque (vertride) am wohlsten gefühlt.

leider gehts bei uns in den bergen eigentlich nie am asphalt bergauf. die besten fahrbaren wege sind neben schotterstrasse eigentlich wanderwege, die grobschottrig/steil/stufig sind - und das nicht selten 1000hm am stück (insgesamt sind die touren dann oft 1400-2000hm). durch meine größe bin ich auch schon im oberen grenzbereich des tork in "L" (somit ist der reale Sitzwinkel auch flacher als angegeben).

ich hoffe, dass das tork diesem einsatzbereich gerecht wird und ich mir nicht nach einem jahr was neues wünsche.

danke für den gedankenaustausch 

LG


----------



## Michael140 (25. Oktober 2010)

ich bin auch jeden tag wieder aufs neue am überlegen......
torque oder doch strive und das Norco behalten.....

eine qual ist das! Blödes hobby


----------



## akastylez (25. Oktober 2010)

Du hattest Dich doch schon für das Torque entschieden  warum denn jetzt wieder am rätseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin gestern mein 140 slide gefahren und finde es einfach super. Nur auf Tour in den bergen dürfte es gerne etwas mehr sein. Deswegen strive.Die Frage ist also ob ich in Zukunft ein oder zwei Räder haben will. Bei nur einem rad, würde ich das torque nehmen. Dann alpinist, oder doch trailflow und leichtere lrs.? So ein parkplatztest mit uneingefahrenen Federn oder Dämpfern ist doch Sch......


----------



## TheTrailSailor (25. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern mein 140 slide gefahren und finde es einfach super. Nur auf Tour in den bergen dürfte es gerne etwas mehr sein. Deswegen strive.Die Frage ist also ob ich in Zukunft ein oder zwei Räder haben will. Bei nur einem rad, würde ich das torque nehmen. Dann alpinist, oder doch trailflow und leichtere lrs.? So ein parkplatztest mit uneingefahrenen Federn oder Dämpfern ist doch Sch......



Das ist schwierig...

Wenn nur ein Rad und Du tourst viel, dann wuerde ich dir zum strive raten. wenn du gern bergablastiger haben willst, nehm die 7.0 version mit der lyrik coil mission control. die gabel ist VIEL geiler bergab als die Talas. Mit dem Alpinist ist (siehe beitraege oben) touren moeglich aber schon ein bisschen eingeschraenkt.

wo wohnst du? kannst gern meinen alpinist mal im gelaende fahren...


----------



## Michael140 (25. Oktober 2010)

In der Nähe von Köln! An das 7ner hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Dann könnte ich das Norco auch behalten. Aber das 9ner ist einfach ne Augenweide und ich müsste nix mehr ändern. Das 7ner ist schwer und hässlich! Allerdings könnte der Monarch echt besser sein als der rp23
Da muss ich wohl noch mal hin. Woher kommst du?


----------



## TheTrailSailor (25. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> In der Nähe von Köln! An das 7ner hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Dann könnte ich das Norco auch behalten. Aber das 9ner ist einfach ne Augenweide und ich müsste nix mehr ändern. Das 7ner ist schwer und hässlich! Allerdings könnte der Monarch echt besser sein als der rp23
> Da muss ich wohl noch mal hin. Woher kommst du?



nicht weit weg 

in maastricht, NL. 

ich hab immer zeit fuer eine testrunde. falls du echt mal im gelaende das ding testen willst, schreib mir eine pm und komm vorbei

ausserdem: das 7.0 ist zwar schwerer, aber sieht  (in schwarz) sau geil aus! dieses kack-braun ist nicht so schoen, das stimmt.

wie waers mit rahmen uns selbst baun, dann ist alles perfekt so wie du es willst...


----------



## akastylez (25. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern mein 140 slide gefahren und finde es einfach super. Nur auf Tour in den bergen dürfte es gerne etwas mehr sein. Deswegen strive.Die Frage ist also ob ich in Zukunft ein oder zwei Räder haben will. Bei nur einem rad, würde ich das torque nehmen. Dann alpinist, oder doch trailflow und leichtere lrs.? So ein parkplatztest mit uneingefahrenen Federn oder Dämpfern ist doch Sch......



Schade das es das Radon swoop 8.0 nicht mehr gibt,das hätte ich dir uneingeschränkt empfehlen können,160mm vorne und hinten und macht auch richtig spaß.Da ich jetzt aber noch ein zweites 160er suche bin ich bei canyon gelandet,sonst hätte ich noch ein swoop 8.0 gekauft  für 1999 ein echter Schnapper gewesen.


----------



## Michael140 (26. Oktober 2010)

Das swoop ist nicht so meins! Bin es jedoch mit Stahlfeder und schwerem Aufbau gefahren. Für Berg ab war es super, aber bergauf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BobTheBuilder (26. Oktober 2010)

TheTrailSailor schrieb:


> Das ist schwierig...
> 
> Wenn nur ein Rad und Du tourst viel, dann wuerde ich dir zum strive raten. wenn du gern bergablastiger haben willst, nehm die 7.0 version mit der lyrik coil mission control. die gabel ist VIEL geiler bergab als die Talas. Mit dem Alpinist ist (siehe beitraege oben) touren moeglich aber schon ein bisschen eingeschraenkt.
> 
> wo wohnst du? kannst gern meinen alpinist mal im gelaende fahren...



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist im 7.0 keine Lyrik Coil, sondern eine 2-Step Air verbaut!


----------



## Wurzelmann (26. Oktober 2010)

BobTheBuilder schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist im 7.0 keine Lyrik Coil, sondern eine 2-Step Air verbaut!



Kann man ja umbauen


----------



## TheTrailSailor (26. Oktober 2010)

Hast Recht. Hab nur 'Mission Control' gelesen und dachte automatisch das sei die Coil Version.


----------



## akastylez (26. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Das swoop ist nicht so meins! Bin es jedoch mit Stahlfeder und schwerem Aufbau gefahren. Für Berg ab war es super, aber bergauf....



Ich brauche nichtmal bei den ganz steilen Rampen die Gabel absenken das Teil geht super bergauf! Ich hatte auch schon ein Torque (2009) mit  Vanilla, das ist die steilen Rampen nicht hochgekommen. Meins wiegt jetzt mit Stahlfederdämpfer und Pedalen 14.73KG


----------



## TheTrailSailor (26. Oktober 2010)

Wo ich das alles lese bekomm ich Lust auf Abwechslung...

Ueberlege meinen Rahmen zu verkaufen. 

Torque Alpinist (orange, graphite) mit daempfer und steuerlager.

1300â¬

Ist das Eurer Meinung nach realistisch?


----------



## akastylez (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke mal nen Rahmen wird man schlecht los, den gibts neu ja schon fÃ¼r 1499â¬...ich wÃ¼rde Ihn einfach mal reinsetzen und mir Angebote machen lassen....


----------



## TheTrailSailor (26. Oktober 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nen Rahmen wird man schlecht los, den gibts neu ja schon für 1499...ich würde Ihn einfach mal reinsetzen und mir Angebote machen lassen....



das wollte ich gerade machen, aber es scheint ich bin zu dumm dafuer..

wie/wo stell ich sachen rein?


----------



## akastylez (26. Oktober 2010)

In Bikemarkt....Du musst allerdings Identifizierter benutzer sein...


----------



## Michael140 (26. Oktober 2010)

Was hast du vor? Willst du die Teile in einen Striverahmen verbauen? Ich glaub nicht das du viel mehr als 1000â¬ bekommen wirst. Wenn man dagegen sieht, was die Leute fÃ¼r uralte sx trails bereit sind zu zahlen....


----------



## TheTrailSailor (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ein Strive Rahmen waere schoen...

Ich stells mal rein und guck was man so bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (2. November 2010)

So,

auch ich war heute mal mit einem Kumpel bei Canyon in Koblenz um das Strive probe zu fahren. Bei uns beiden wird es 2011 kein Strive, wir hatten uns von dem Bike mehr versprochen, fährt sich irgendwie komisch. Ich bin dann noch den 2010er Alpinist gefahren, das hat super gepasst, nur leider gibts das nicht mehr in meiner Größe :-( sonst hätte ich es gleich mitgenommen.


----------



## nakNAK (2. November 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> So,
> 
> auch ich war heute mal mit einem Kumpel bei Canyon in Koblenz um das Strive probe zu fahren. Bei uns beiden wird es 2011 kein Strive, wir hatten uns von dem Bike mehr versprochen, fährt sich irgendwie komisch. Ich bin dann noch den 2010er Alpinist gefahren, das hat super gepasst, nur leider gibts das nicht mehr in meiner Größe :-( sonst hätte ich es gleich mitgenommen.




was heißt komisch? werd erst wärend meinem urlaub im dezember dort vorbei schauen koennen. versau mir die tour bitte nicht^^ vorfreude is so schoen


----------



## akastylez (2. November 2010)

War Sie bei uns beiden bis heute auch :-(


----------



## Wurzelmann (2. November 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> War Sie bei uns beiden bis heute auch :-(



Auf geht's. Butter bei die Fisch'. 

Ein bißchen spezifischer brauchen wir es schon.


----------



## Michael140 (2. November 2010)

Ja, beschreib mal. Ich habe noch das alutech FANES im Auge.


----------



## akastylez (2. November 2010)

Ich weiss nicht...wenn ich mich auf ein Bike setzte, muss ich mich sofort wohlfühlen.Im ganzen hat das Bike ein sehr instabilen wackeligen eindruck auf mich gemacht. Der Lenker war irgendwie zu weit unten und in 18zoll war es mir viel zu kurz obwohl es meine Größe und die größe meines Kumpels ist. Ein 20zoll gab es leider nicht vor ort,kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen daß es groß anders ist im fahrverhalten.


----------



## Michael140 (2. November 2010)

Wackelig fand ich es jetzt nicht, aber das Torque hat mir auch besser gefallen. Aber ob das bei einer Bergtour auch noch so wäre.....
Ich werde wohl noch mal hinfahren und testen.


----------



## akastylez (2. November 2010)

Aufm Parkplatz kann man nicht viel testen...Was wiegst Du denn?Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## dejoule (5. November 2010)

abo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. Januar 2011)

Hi, ich war neulich in Koblenz, saß schon auf dem Strive und habe eine kleine Runde auf dem Parkplatz gedreht. Die Frage nach Bikeparkzulassung hab ich auch gestellt (ging um das Strive ES 9.0). Der freundliche Herr von Canyon hat gesagt es hat Bikparkzulassung. Auch ein Lapierre Spicy 916 mit ähnlichen Anbauteilen, gleichem Laufradsatz und ähnlichem Gewicht hat Parkzulassung. Das nur mal als Vergleich. (Wobei ich immer dachte der Haven Laufradsatz hat keine. Er macht aber einen sehr guten, steifen Eindruck.)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Bike extrem geil. Ich hab mich noch nie auf einem Bike sofort so pudelwohl gefühlt. Man konnte auf Anhieb sofort das Hinterrad super umsetzen, Bunnyhop ziehen, und Manual fahren. Beim ersten Aufsitzen kenne ich das so in dem Maße eigentlich nicht. Ist die Gabel abgesenkt sitzt man sehr gestreckt und mit ordentlich Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Das Rad macht auf mich auch keinen "windigen" Eindruck. Am wenigsten parktauglich finde ich dann die Bereifung und die Laufräder. Um den Rahmen würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.

Ich werde mir ein Strive im Sommer holen, ich hab aber auch ein FRX ltd. daheim stehen.
Wenn ich ein einzelnes Bike für deinen Einsatzbereich wählen mmüsste, würde ich zum Torque greifen. Auf einer Downhillstrecke macht das sicher viel mehr Bock als das Strive. Wenn du unter Bikepark fahren aber verstehst, nur in Winterberg ein bischen Contitrack, Freecross, den neuen Singletrail und NorthShore zu fahren, dann reicht das Strive allemal. Auf Touren ist es sicher besser, weil es sich sehr leicht und wendig anfühlt. 
Um richtig bergab zu ballern, ist das Torque aber sicher besser und wenn der Park nicht Winterberg ( Downhillstrecke ist ne andere Sache) heißt, deutlich vorzuziehen.


----------



## MaxT (26. Januar 2011)

*Torque Trailflow*






fährt sich bergauf gut und ist berab einfach der hammer


----------



## Fischgesicht (26. Januar 2011)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hi, ich war neulich in Koblenz, saß schon auf dem Strive und habe eine kleine Runde auf dem Parkplatz gedreht. Die Frage nach Bikeparkzulassung hab ich auch gestellt (ging um das Strive ES 9.0). Der freundliche Herr von Canyon hat gesagt es hat Bikparkzulassung. Auch ein Lapierre Spicy 916 mit ähnlichen Anbauteilen, gleichem Laufradsatz und ähnlichem Gewicht hat Parkzulassung. Das nur mal als Vergleich. (Wobei ich immer dachte der Haven Laufradsatz hat keine. Er macht aber einen sehr guten, steifen Eindruck.)
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das Bike extrem geil. Ich hab mich noch nie auf einem Bike sofort so pudelwohl gefühlt. Man konnte auf Anhieb sofort das Hinterrad super umsetzen, Bunnyhop ziehen, und Manual fahren. Beim ersten Aufsitzen kenne ich das so in dem Maße eigentlich nicht. Ist die Gabel abgesenkt sitzt man sehr gestreckt und mit ordentlich Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Das Rad macht auf mich auch keinen "windigen" Eindruck. Am wenigsten parktauglich finde ich dann die Bereifung und die Laufräder. Um den Rahmen würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Bericht!!! Die Vorfreude auf KW 17 nimmt Dimensionen immensen Ausmaßes an...


----------



## Hardtail94 (26. Januar 2011)

bis er explodieeeeeeeeeert!


----------



## eikee (26. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe das *Trailflow* jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen und es musste sich auch schon durch einige schneeschlammige Touren kämpfen. Bergauf sowie bergab läuft der Hobel echt gut. Hab bisher nichts negatives daran auszusetzen und würde mich auch nochmal für's Tork entscheiden ^^

so long....


----------



## lino6 (29. Januar 2011)

Hi ich fahre seit anderthalb Jahren regelmäßig Fahrrad das heßtso oft es nur geht. Ich fahre noch ein Grand Canyon al 7.0 , will aber auf ein fully umsteigen. Es muss tourentauglich sein, fahre gerne durch schwieriges gelände,außerdem sollte mit dem bike springen können. Ich habe mal selbst so geguckt und jetzt musst ihr mir helfen Strive ,Torque Alpinist oder nerve am


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Januar 2011)

Wie bereits im anderen Thread erwähnt wurde:
Beschreibe Dein Anwendungsprofil mal etwas genauer. Was bedeutet für Dich schwieriges Gelände? Wie lang sind Deine Touren durchschnittlich? Was möchtest Du springen (5m Drops, oder mal ein Hüpperchen über einen angeschaufelten querliegenden Baumstamm)? Preislimit? Parkeinsatz geplant?


----------



## bansaiman (13. April 2011)

Habe mit Canyon Technik Abteilung gesprochen:

es ist für den Park nutzbar, sporich hat Zulassung, denn die Garantie wird dadurch nciht eingeschränkt.
Dass ud für HArdcore Einatz von hohen Drops ins Flat und extremen manövern zu nem reinen Freeride Rad greifst, ist ja selbstverstndlich. Aber für deine Zwecke und auch noch mehr im normalen Bereich gut nutzbar. 3 Meter Drops macht das Rad ohne Probleme mit.
Für Zwecke Touren Freerider, wer nciht warten will, würde ich auch noch ein Scratch empfehlen. Einfach ein Auslaufmodell 2010 günstig kaufen und ne Hammerschmitt nachrüsten. Bin mit meinem voll zufrieden, 90 KM Touren mit 1500 HM und Bikepark alles möglich. Der Rahmen in M wiegt 2900 g ohne Dämpfer, lässt sich also auch zum leichten Endruot aufbauen.
170 mm hinten, vorne variabel 160-180mm fahrbar.

Egal, weölches Rad du dir zulegst: Für viel Reserven in der Federung aber Tourtuaglichkeit wäre ein 180er Fox Talasempefhlenswert als Umrüstung. Hast ne solide Gabel mit gutem Ansprechverhalten und Absenkung auf 140 mm, aber für bergab 180mm fürs Krachen lassen.

Greetz


----------



## tecowa (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen

gut das ich diesen Threat gefunden habe. Denn ich stehe vor der gleichen harten entscheidung und brauche jetzt eure Hilfe!

Mein Tourenprofil:

70 % -technisch anspruchsvolle Singletrails
10 % -Bikepark (und hier auch keine monsterdrops sondern eher der norm.  table)
20 % - Waldautobahn

Suche halt ein Bike für den Einsatzbereich Enduro/Freeride. MIt dem man aber auch mal ne ordentliche Tour fahren kann. Wollte eigentlich das Felt Redemption kaufen. Die gibts aber leider nicht mehr. Nun entscheide ich mich grad zwischen Torque Playzone/Rockzone oder Strive 7.0/8.0


Helft mir bitte
ich brauche da echt mal ein paar Meinungen!

Danke schonmal 
gruß Tim


----------



## TheTrailSailor (9. Mai 2011)

tecowa schrieb:


> Nun entscheide ich mich grad zwischen Torque Playzone/Rockzone oder Strive 7.0/8.0



Hi Tim,

Also mit sowohl dem Playzone und dem Rockzone ist bergauf schon sehr ungemuetlich. Stahlfederelemente, Husselfelt Kurbel etc sind nicht so optimal. 

Wenn Du genetell schon bergan faehrst, wuerde ich Dir definitiv zum Trailflow oder besser noch zum Alpinist raten. Wobei auch beim Trailflow keine Absenkfunktion der Gabel vorhanden ist. Es geht zwar ohne, aber mit ist verdammt angenehm  Kollege von mir macht mit dem Trailflow alles. Sein Einsatzgebiet ist quasi dasselbe wie deins.

Strive... ich sass nur einmal kurz drauf und fand es eher durchschnittlich. Ob ich damit in den Bikepark gehen wuerde weiss ich nicht. Insbesondere nicht wenn man selbst noch nicht die beste Fahrtechnik hat.

Fazit: ich wuerde Dir aus dem Canyon-Lineup zum Trailflow oder Alpinist raten. Wenn Du auf bergauf verzichten kannst oder dich quaelen willst, dann Rockzone/Playzone, wenn du vielleicht doch nicht in den Park gehst, dann Strive.

VG


----------



## TheTrailSailor (9. Mai 2011)

Alternativ kann ich auch sehr das Trek Scratch empfehlen! Es gab mehrere davon hier im Bikemarkt. Die 2010er Modelle gibts relativ guenstig.

Oder, Giant Reign X: damit geht auch alles von 2000hm bergtouren bis bikepark krachen lassen.

Specialized Enduro (bisschen weniger Park)

Santa Cruz Nomad

Banshee Rune


----------



## downhill23 (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich stand ebenfalls vor der Entscheidung Strive oder Torque. Ich war vor 14 Tagen in Koblenz und bin beide gefahren. Die Entscheidung war schnell fürs Torque Alpinist gefallen. Auf dem Strive hab ich mich irgendwie nicht wohl gefühlt. Das Alpinist war sogar als "Bike to go" da und so konnte ich es gleich mitnehmen. Ich habe eine Hammerschmidt und ne Reverb drangebaut und bin absolut begeistert (bergauf aber vor allem bergab).

Greets DH23


----------



## stscit04 (18. Mai 2011)

HubbyXC schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab das bis hier hin gespannt gelesen. wollte nur meinen senf zu den wandstärken vom strive dazu geben. die dicke is nicht das wichtigstiste. die alu-lg ist wichtig. ich bau flugzeuge und unsere außenhaut ist 0,4 bis 0,6 mm dick und trotzdem stabil. so das wars dann schon wieder von mir.



Die Flugzeuge wirfst Du aber vermutlich relativ selten im Bikepark ins Gebüsch oder ne Kante runter oder gegen einen Baum, oder?


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. Mai 2011)

stscit04 schrieb:


> Die Flugzeuge wirfst Du aber vermutlich relativ selten im Bikepark ins Gebüsch oder ne Kante runter oder gegen einen Baum, oder?



Wobei die zum Teil schon ganz schön fette Drops landen müssen


----------



## daundigital (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine reine Größenfrage:
ich bin ca. 1,90m lang und habe eine Schrittlänge von 93cm.
Somit kommt bei beiden Bikes gerade noch der L Rahmen in Frage.

Wenn sowohl Strive, als auch Torque (Alpinist) vom Einsatzzweck in Frage kommen, welche Geometrie ist günstiger für meine Maße?

Oder sind sich die beiden so ähnlich, dass dieser Aspekt vernachlässigt werden kann?

Alternativ kommen ja leider nur die wesentlich teureren Bikes von z.B. Specialized in Frage, die auch XL Rahmen anbieten.

Merci!


----------



## LimaBravo (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

würde wegen des steiferen Rahmen das Torque in betracht ziehen sonst ist ja kein großer Unterschied außer der flachere Sitzwinkel beim Torque, kannst mit einer Sattelstütze mit Versatz deine Sitzposition besser anpassen, aber ich finde beide Rahmen für eine vernünftige Uphill Abstimmung zu klein.

Warum baut eihentlich Canyon für diese Typen keine XL Rahmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (21. Mai 2011)

daundigital schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal eine reine Größenfrage:
> ich bin ca. 1,90m lang und habe eine Schrittlänge von 93cm.
> ...



Da musst Du beim Strive noch einmal genau rechnen (bzw. Probieren) wegen dem Sattelauszug der Reverb. Es könnte gerade noch reichen. Von der Rahmenlänge wäre es m.E. machbar für Dich.

Ansonsten solltest Du Dir vielleicht die Alutech Fanes Enduro anschauen. Die hat in XL bei 615mm Oberrohrlänge ein 540mm Sitzrohr und einen steileren Sitzwinkel, was bei hohen Auszügen einen riesen Unterschied macht. Die gibt's auch als Komplettbike.

Ich bin beim Speci Enduro gelandet, weil ich nicht mehr warten wollte.


----------



## TheTrailSailor (21. Mai 2011)

daundigital schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal eine reine Größenfrage:
> ich bin ca. 1,90m lang und habe eine Schrittlänge von 93cm.
> ...




Ich bin 1.85/89cm undhatte das Torque in M. Mein jetziges Rad hat ein 43cm Sitzrohr was in Kombi mit der 42er Reverb kein Problem ist. Guck das es Dir lang bzw kurz genug ist, vom Sitzrohr her ist das kein Probelm.


----------



## daundigital (21. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.

Die 42er Reverb wäre ausreichend. 

Leider war bei meinem Besuch bei Canyon kein Strive in L da, ich konnte nur das Torque in L probefahren.

Wenn ich es richtig herauslese, macht es aber von der Sitzposition wohl eher keinen Unterschied.


----------



## tom07 (24. Mai 2011)

Hi an alle!
Hab mich jetzt mal durch die 7 Seiten gelesen und wollt nochmal ganz speziel Torque Alpinist Fahrer ansprechen, haltet ihr das Alpinist auch für einen Alpencross tauglich oder nicht? Und am Gardasee, wie stehts da mit den Klassikern Tremalzo und Altissimo/Baldo, hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Wäre super hilfreich, da ich auch vor der Entscheidung steh, Alpinist oder Strive?
Vielleicht könnten diejenigen, die auch zuerst an der Uphill-Performance des Alpinists gezweifelt haben, aber sich dann für eines entschieden haben, zu Wort melden! Da ich direkt bei den Alpen lebe und auch jede Woche ein bis zwei Touren um die 60-90 Kilometer mit ca 1200-2000 Höhenmeter fahre, würd mich das sehr interessieren  und klar, Bikepark und bergab solls natürlich auch flott gehen!Wie siehts denn in der Ebene aus, kann man da auch mal mit 30km/h dahindüsen?
Fragen über Fragen, hoff irgendwer kann helfen 
Vielen Dank im voraus und Grüße aus dem Inntal!


----------



## TheTrailSailor (24. Mai 2011)

tom07 schrieb:


> Hi an alle!
> Hab mich jetzt mal durch die 7 Seiten gelesen und wollt nochmal ganz speziel Torque Alpinist Fahrer ansprechen, haltet ihr das Alpinist auch für einen Alpencross tauglich oder nicht? Und am Gardasee, wie stehts da mit den Klassikern Tremalzo und Altissimo/Baldo, hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Wäre super hilfreich, da ich auch vor der Entscheidung steh, Alpinist oder Strive?
> Vielleicht könnten diejenigen, die auch zuerst an der Uphill-Performance des Alpinists gezweifelt haben, aber sich dann für eines entschieden haben, zu Wort melden! Da ich direkt bei den Alpen lebe und auch jede Woche ein bis zwei Touren um die 60-90 Kilometer mit ca 1200-2000 Höhenmeter fahre, würd mich das sehr interessieren  und klar, Bikepark und bergab solls natürlich auch flott gehen!Wie siehts denn in der Ebene aus, kann man da auch mal mit 30km/h dahindüsen?
> Fragen über Fragen, hoff irgendwer kann helfen
> Vielen Dank im voraus und Grüße aus dem Inntal!



Inntal... Ich bin sehr neidisch!!

Das Bike wiegt 15+ Kilo mit allem drum und dran. Da hilft auch Geometrie nichts, das Ding ist anstregend bergauf. Ich guide Alpencrosstouren und hab letztes Jahr eine mit dem Torque gefuehrt. Es geht schon aber man muss fit sein, Zeit mitbringen und die Abfahrt muss einem enorm wichtig sein  Dieses Jahr fahre ich zweigleisig; ein Bike fuer alles geht meiner Meinung nach nicht. Jetzt fahr ich ein 150mm AM und ein 200mm DH Bike.

Zurueck zum Alpinist: Ebene kein Problem, bergauf geht aber eben nicht so angenehm wie auf anderen Bikes. Tremalzo wurde bei mir knapp, da hat die Kondition Schlapp gemacht. Gewicht macht es einfach super anstrengend.

Mein Problem mit dem Alpinist ist das folgende: Die Hinterbaukinematik ist sehr degressiv und nutzt viel Federweg im mittleren Bereich (mein Eindruck). Mit wenig Druck im Daempfer ist der Hinterbau super sensibel bergab, sackt aber bergauf weg. Das macht klettern zur Qual. Mehr Druck heisst dann aber gut bergauf and nie mehr als 85%-90% Federweg. Das ist meine Erfahrung. Selbst mit 200psi im Piggyback hat sichs nicht behoben.

Fazit: das ist ein sehr gutes Bike. Es kann klettern und abfahren. Aber es ist kein Alpencross/All-Mountain Bike das nach Feierabend DH Strecken faehrt. Bergauf ist einfach etwas anstregender und ungemuetlicher.

Hoffe das hilft ein bisschen. Schreib mir gerne eine PM falls mehr Fragen.

VG aus Holland


----------



## Michael140 (24. Mai 2011)

Ach Trailsailor, 
Dein Torque klettert super und mit Bottom out auf einen Ring reingedreht ist auch bergauf Ruhe. Ich soll auch schön von ihm grüssen. Waren eben noch gut 30 km und 650 hm in der Eifel. Habe noch ne hs verbaut und bin bei genau 16,0 kg. Aber du hast völlig recht. Man sollte Zeit haben. Und wenn es mal steiler wird, dann muss ich schieben. Alles über ca 20 grad Steigung ist schon gemein.


----------



## TheTrailSailor (24. Mai 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ach Trailsailor,
> Dein Torque klettert super und mit Bottom out auf einen Ring reingedreht ist auch bergauf Ruhe. Ich soll auch schön von ihm grüssen. Waren eben noch gut 30 km und 650 hm in der Eifel. Habe noch ne hs verbaut und bin bei genau 16,0 kg. Aber du hast völlig recht. Man sollte Zeit haben. Und wenn es mal steiler wird, dann muss ich schieben. Alles über ca 20 grad Steigung ist schon gemein.



Du hast auch ein besonders gutes Exemplar!


----------



## Michael140 (24. Mai 2011)

Aber zickig! Hat mich eben wieder abgeworfen. Es hält jeden falls mehr aus als mein geschundener Körper!


----------



## TheTrailSailor (24. Mai 2011)

Hahahaa... bloed das es hier keine 'Like' Funktion gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (25. Mai 2011)

tom07 schrieb:


> ...wollt nochmal ganz speziel Torque Alpinist Fahrer ansprechen, haltet ihr das Alpinist auch für einen Alpencross tauglich oder nicht? Und am Gardasee, wie stehts da mit den Klassikern Tremalzo und Altissimo/Baldo, hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Wäre super hilfreich, da ich auch vor der Entscheidung steh, Alpinist oder Strive?
> Vielleicht könnten diejenigen, die auch zuerst an der Uphill-Performance des Alpinists gezweifelt haben, aber sich dann für eines entschieden haben, zu Wort melden! Da ich direkt bei den Alpen lebe und auch jede Woche ein bis zwei Touren um die 60-90 Kilometer mit ca 1200-2000 Höhenmeter fahre, würd mich das sehr interessieren  und klar, Bikepark und bergab solls natürlich auch flott gehen!Wie siehts denn in der Ebene aus, kann man da auch mal mit 30km/h dahindüsen?...



Bin jetzt seit 5 Wochen mit dem Alpinist auf Muddy Mary & Big Betty unterwegs und hab dabei schon fleißig Höhenmeter gesammelt (etwa 15.000hm), da ich auch nicht weit zu den Bergen habe.

Bergauf geht das Alpinist (bezogen auf AM/ED/FR-Bikes) sehr gut, gerade auf Forstwegen und nicht sehr steilen Anstiegen ist es geradezu spritzig (eine meiner Halbtagestouren mit 1500hm). In stark verblockten, wurzeligen Trails empfinde ich das höhere Tretlager im Vergleich zu meinem Trailbike als Vorteil, jedoch fahre ich mittlererweile diese fast ausschließlich mit Propedal (150psi im PB). Trotz Propedal versackt aber der Dämpfer im FW (zieht sich von 30% SAG stehend in der Ebene auf etwa 40% hinein). Durch die absenkbare Talas verschmerzbar, man hat noch genug Druck am VR. Zur Zeit fahre ich noch ein 24er KB (und 12-36 Kassette), werde aber bald auf 22 wechseln.

Das Gewicht finde ich für den FW & Preis fast überragend, meines wiegt mit MM/BB & NC17 SPIII unter 15kg (mit RF SIXC). Es gibt aber auch bessere Geometrien bergauf, z.B. Lapierre Spicy aufgrund seiner sehr langen Kettenstreben (445mm gemessen) und LV901 aufgrund des langen Radstandes und des sehr niedrigen Cockpits (Reach/Stack). Mit diesen konnte ich ein paar sehr technische Passagen bergauf besser fahren, jedoch bevorzuge ich bergab den kurzen Radstand/Kettenstreben und den Stack des Torque für technische verwinkelte Touren/Vertrides.

Auf Zufahrten in der Ebene (Asphalt/Schotter) ist es auch überraschend spritzig und sehr angenehm zu fahren. Kein Unterschied zu meinem Cube AMS125 (mit gleichen Reifen).

Auf Flowtrails und verblockten Bergwegen macht es bergab sofort Spass. Fürs Vertriden und Trialen im technischen Gelände braucht es etwas Eingewöhnungszeit.

Einen Alpencross würde ich aber nur dann mit diesem Bike fahren, wenn es bergab auch entsprechende schwere Trails gibt. z.B. den Tremalzo über die Asphaltstrasse (oder Schotterweg) hinauf zu bezwingen, damit man dann den harmlosen Schotterweg runter nach Riva fährt, würde ich nicht machen (aber ich habe damals auch mit dem Hardtail eine nettere Abfahrt bevorzugt).



TheTrailSailor schrieb:


> Zurueck zum Alpinist: Ebene kein Problem, bergauf geht aber eben nicht so angenehm wie auf anderen Bikes. Tremalzo wurde bei mir knapp, da hat die Kondition Schlapp gemacht. Gewicht macht es einfach super anstrengend.
> 
> Mein Problem mit dem Alpinist ist das folgende: Die Hinterbaukinematik ist sehr degressiv und nutzt viel Federweg im mittleren Bereich (mein Eindruck). Mit wenig Druck im Daempfer ist der Hinterbau super sensibel bergab, sackt aber bergauf weg. Das macht klettern zur Qual...



Alles natürlich eine Frage des Vergleichs und der Kondition. Mein AMS125 (Custom) ist trotz VRO (S) und absenkbarer Gabel auch nicht besser bergauf geklettert und wie viele andere Viergelenker leider auch im FW versackt. 



TheTrailSailor schrieb:


> ...Mehr Druck heisst dann aber gut bergauf and nie mehr als 85%-90% Federweg.



Naja, warum warst du damit unzufrieden? 10% Reserve sind doch okay



TheTrailSailor schrieb:


> Aber es ist kein Alpencross/All-Mountain Bike das nach Feierabend DH Strecken faehrt. Bergauf ist einfach etwas anstregender und ungemuetlicher



Auch da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Für die kurze Feierabendrunde ist das Alpinist geeignet - v.a. wenn man eine entsprechende Strecke vor der Haustüre hat...

Wobei man sich natürlich die Frage stellen darf, ob man wirklich 170/180mm FW benötigt. Bei meinen technischen Touren war die Geo & Steifigkeit sehr angenehm (bergab), den vollen FW brauche ich aber nur selten...

Für mich war aber die uneingeschränkte Bikepark-Freigabe ein Kriterium. Da ich dort auch sehr wahrscheinlich ein anderes Setup fahren werde, könnten der FW dann doch ganz angenehm werden. Das Strive wirkt auf mich eher wie ein langhubiges AM (was ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss).


----------



## TheTrailSailor (25. Mai 2011)

Ich gebe Dir in vielen Punkten Recht: 
- Flowtrails, super
- Flachere Anstiege, ok, wobei es schon anstrengender ist als zB ein gutes AM
- absackender Hinterbau, genau das ist der Punkt den ich gehasst habe! 35% Sag ist kaum fahrbar wenn man auch mal wurzelige Trails bergauf fahren moechte.
- Alpencross, seh ich auch so

Zu Deinen Kommentaren:
- max 90% FW ist nervig. Wieso hab ich 180mm wenn ich es selbst bei Drops ins flache nicht benutze? Wenn ich am Limit fahre sollte auch die Federung am Limit sein, meine Meinung.

Schlussendlich ist der Entscheidende Punkt Dein Einsatzgebiet. Fuer Vertriding ist das Bike optimal, das glaube ich. Fuer Touren wo die Anstiege gemaessigt und die Abfahrten brutal sind ist es auch optimal. 
Mein Einsatzgebiet letzte Jahr war 40% Bikepark, primaer auf DH Strecken, und 60% Touren wo ich alles fahre, von harten Trails bergauf und Strasse bergab bis umgekehrt kommt alles mal vor, besonders auf Alpencrosstouren. Das Canyon war fuer mich nicht das Bike das beides perfekt kann.


Jetzt geh ich erstmal biken


----------



## tom07 (26. Mai 2011)

Vielen dank für die vielen und vor allem schnellen antworten 
hmm bin auch am überlegen ob die 180/170 mm federweg nicht zu viel für meinen gebrauch sind. fahr auch ab und an im bikepark und hab bisschen angst dass mir die reserven vom strive nicht genügen. das ist auch die nächste frage, hat das strive bikepark freigabe? und wie siehts mit der geometrie aus, meint ihr es eignet sich überhaupt für den bikepark einsatz? also flowige abfahrten mit anliegern und maximal 3m drops? ist schon schwer nen guten kompromiss zu finden, denke aber ein strive und ein torque frx  wären ein guter mix 
@TheTrailSailor: erstmal auch an dich ein riesen dankeschön für die super antwort, aber du meintest das alpinist hat 15+ kg, wird doch auf der canyon seite mit 14,4 angegeben, ist wohl das gewicht ohne pedale oder?
LG und schönen tag euch allen noch!


----------



## TheTrailSailor (26. Mai 2011)

tom07 schrieb:


> @TheTrailSailor: erstmal auch an dich ein riesen dankeschön für die super antwort, aber du meintest das alpinist hat 15+ kg, wird doch auf der canyon seite mit 14,4 angegeben, ist wohl das gewicht ohne pedale oder?
> LG und schönen tag euch allen noch!



Ich hatte noch 500g Platform Pedale, KS Vario Stuetze, Freeride Lenker plus Vorbau zum Studententarif. Ich weiss nicht genau wie schwer es war aber ich schaetze bisschen mehr als 15kg. Alle Angaben ohne Gewaehr 

Strive: Parkeinsatz weiss ich nicht genau und wie es sich im Park schlaegt weiss ich auch nicht. Generell kann ich zum Strive wenig sagen, ich sass nur einmal bei Canyon aufm Parkplatz drauf..

Kauf Dir mal die neue Freeride, da werden Super-Enduros getestet. Wenns nicht direkt Canyon sein muss gibts noch viele andere Alternativen die irgendwo zwischen Strive und Torque liegen. Das Rotwild R.E1 zB ist 3 in der DH Wertung (Torque Trailflow ist das geteilter 1.) und 2. Platz in Kategorie 'Tour'.


----------



## Michael140 (26. Mai 2011)

In der Freeride wird der softe Hinterbau bemängelt. Das kann ich beim strive nur bestätigen. Mit dem foxdämpfer wird das Teil in meinen Augen nicht gut im Park gehen. Bei 3 m Drops würde ich immer auf das Torque setzen. Aber ich würde mir an deiner stelle ein strive zum touren kaufen und ein günstiges DH gebraucht oder von yt


----------



## monkey10 (26. Mai 2011)

tom07 schrieb:


> fahr auch ab und an im bikepark und hab bisschen angst dass mir die reserven vom strive nicht genügen. das ist auch die nächste frage, hat das strive bikepark freigabe? und wie siehts mit der geometrie aus, meint ihr es eignet sich überhaupt für den bikepark einsatz? also flowige abfahrten mit anliegern und maximal 3m drops



Angeblich hat Canyon das Strive für den Bikepark freigegeben. Ich würde mich aber da noch persönlich informieren. Keine Ahnung, warum im Bikebravo das Strive 0 Punkte bei der Wertung Bikepark bekommen hat

Ich finde, dass bei vielen Modellen einige Teile nicht wirklich BP tauglich sind, zB den Easton od. Carbon LRS bzw eine Reverb würde ich nicht im Park vergewaltigen bzw damit keine 3m Drops springen. Aber hierbei könnte man sich natürlich entsprechendes Equipment besorgen. Mit dem teurem ESX mit Carbon Sitzstreben würde ich aber nicht regelmäßig Zeit im BP verbringen...

Letztendlich müsste man das einfach testen. Ich fand z.B. ein Cube Fritzz (160mm) für die von Bremswellen durchzogenen Bikeparkstrecken in Saalbach nicht wirklich geeignet. 



TheTrailSailor schrieb:


> Kauf Dir mal die neue Freeride, da werden Super-Enduros getestet. Wenns nicht direkt Canyon sein muss gibts noch viele andere Alternativen die irgendwo zwischen Strive und Torque liegen. Das Rotwild R.E1 zB ist 3 in der DH Wertung (Torque Trailflow ist das geteilter 1.) und 2. Platz in Kategorie 'Tour'.



Das Rotwild ist in der Tat ein interessantes Bike. IMHO v.a. durch steileren Sitzwinkel und längeren Kettenstreben wahrscheinlich bergauf besser als das Torque, das etwas tiefere Tretlager und etwas flacheren LW finde ich bergab interessant.

Jedoch vergleicht man hier das eher auf Touren getrimmte Rotwild mit dem falschen Torque. Das Alpinist würde die einzigen Kritikpunkte der Freeride zum Torque (Gabel nicht absenkbar, hohes Gewicht) egalisieren und wäre sicher ein interessantere Vergleich zum Rotwild.

Würde das Rotwild aber auch testfahren (sollte in Saalbach möglich sein). Wenn auch die Tests in der Freeride im Vergleich zu anderen Bike-Bravos ganz okay sind, würde ich nicht 4000  blind ausgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Mai 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit fahre ich noch ein 24er KB (und 12-36 Kassette), werde aber bald auf 22 wechseln.


Tipp: für 4 Euro kannst du die Kassette auf 11-36 umbauen! 

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist was diese Kombination von 24/36 vorne mit 12-36 hinten für einen Sinn haben soll. Ich finde 22/36 mit 11-34 sinnvoller.
Die Schaltqualität vorne ist auch mit 22/36 gut. Zudem ist 22/36 und 11-34 sowohl im leichtesten Gang leichter übersetzt als auch vom Gewicht her (etwas) leichter...


----------



## tom07 (27. Mai 2011)

wow das rotwild ist wirklich scharf, hab gleich beim hÃ¤ndler ne probefahrt fÃ¼r nÃ¤chste woche ausgemacht  bin mal gespannt wie es sich fÃ¤hrt!
naja sind ja immerhin 800 â¬ mehr, denke aber das es doch etwas besser bergauf geht als das alpinist und durchaus besser bergab als das strive, wÃ¤re also ein super zwischending zwischen strive und torque  allerdings ist das hier glaub ich der falsche thread um Ã¼ber rotwild zu diskutieren, oder?  die 800â¬ mehr sind schon heftig, der hÃ¤ndler ist allerdings nur 15 min von meiner haustÃ¼r entfernt, dickes plus!


----------



## TheTrailSailor (27. Mai 2011)

...und 10% sind immer drin! mit bisschen glueck auch 15%..


----------



## tom07 (27. Mai 2011)

wie siehts denn damit aus wenn ihr was eingeschickt habt wegen technischen defekten die man nicht in seiner schrauberwerkstatt daheim beheben konnte? wie lang dauerts bei canyon ca? so um die 2 wochen, oder länger? wie siehts allgemein aus mit dem support?
danke und lg


----------



## tom07 (27. Mai 2011)

@TheTrailSailor: na das wird ja immer besser


----------



## TheTrailSailor (27. Mai 2011)

tom07 schrieb:


> wie siehts denn damit aus wenn ihr was eingeschickt habt wegen technischen defekten die man nicht in seiner schrauberwerkstatt daheim beheben konnte? wie lang dauerts bei canyon ca? so um die 2 wochen, oder länger? wie siehts allgemein aus mit dem support?
> danke und lg



Support war bei mir immer super. Ich hatte ein Garantie Problem und 2 Tage spaeter den Aufkleber fuer kostenlosen Versand zu Canyon im Briefkasten. Musst dies allerdings nie in Anspruch nehmen da ich in Holland wohne und dort zum Canyon Haendler gehen kann der es Vorort macht.


----------

